# Can't shift fat - IF / Carb cycling / HIIT cardio



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Been a reader of the forum for a long time, never a poster... will try to keep this to the point as possible

Every post I read it says drop the calories but I don't think I can go much lower than I am, I have definitely lost some muscle but not a load

I have a hit a wall with my fat loss and I need advice, going balls deep in the gym and not seeing anymore progress

Lost between 5-7 pounds since I started, began reducing calories as weight started falling

I calculate my calories by calculating protein by lbs in bodyweight ( reduced this by 40g as a starting point hence how i got 180g )

At the start I matched Carbs on my training days 180g and on rest days I go low carbs less than 50g

Fat I have kept pretty consistent around the 50g mark, at first on no carb days I used to up it to around 80g but as fat loss slowed down I have tapered it right down

I intermittent fast around 16 -20 hours of fasting daily and break fast at 2pm close window around 6 - 8pm, everyday

Throw a refeed in on sunday, eat around 300g of carbs, try to keep fat low sometimes I do enjoy the odd cake, keep protein consistent at 180g

As the fat loss slowed down I started to reduce my protein and carb intake, hence how I have got to 120 - 150 currently

Age: 26

Height: 6ft 1 185cm

Weight: 217lbs

Bf %: approx 15% I can see top two abs and I look semi lean, can see cuts coming through on lower abs, some striations in chest muscles

8 weeks into cut

*Current Macros*

*Training days with weights Calories*

Train fasted break fast around 2pm with two meals

120 - 150g protein

120 - 150g carbs

50g - fats

*Rest days calories including days I do morning cardio*

Break fast around 2pm with 4-6 hour eating window

120 -150g protein

Less than 50g carbs

50g fats

*Diet*

I keep my meals very similar I rarely deviate from this routine

I fast everyday between 16 - 20 hours, I break my fast at 2pm and finish eating between 6pm and 8pm

I drink 5 litres of water a day

*Training day example meal*

1st meal

400 - 500g of lean meat - 120 - 150g Protein

250g of 1 of the following - sweet potato, wholemeal bread, brown rice - 75g Carb

Lunchbox of salad with low fat dressing - not counting these calories

Spinach and 1 banana smoothy with 1 tablespoon of low fat coconut frozen yoghurt - overall around 50g carbs

P - 120 - 150g

C - 100 - 125g

F - approx 10g

2nd meal

Reflex protein shake 3 scoops All in one with milk - 35g protein and 25g carbs

1 - 2 tblspoon - whole earth organic peanut butter - 10g - 20g fats

Bagel or Bread - 25g of carbs

P - 35g

C - 50g

F - 20g

*Overall*

P - 155g - 180g

C - 150 - 175g

F - 30g

*Rest Day example ( including my fasted cardio days ) low carbs*

*
*

*
*1st meal

400 - 500g of lean meat - 120 - 150g Protein

Lunchbox of salad with low fat dressing - not counting these calories

Spinach and 1 banana smoothy with 1 tablespoon of low fat coconut frozen yoghurt - overall around 50g carbs

P - 120 - 150g

C - 50g

F - less than 10g

Snacks

Diet beverage

Carrot sticks or celery stick

Coffee

2nd meal

Reflex protein shake 3 scoops All in one with milk - 35g protein and 25g carbs

2 -3 tblspoon - whole earth organic peanut butter - 20g - 30g fats

P - 35g

C - 25g

F - 20g

*Overall*

P - 155g - 180g

C - 50g

F - 40g

*Training / Weight days*

I work 12 hour days Mon - Thurs so my training schedule is not ideal, I know this but I am working with what I am working with.

I approach training like this

Fri - Chest / Tris

Sat - Back / Bi's

Sun - Legs and shoulders

I sometimes move my first or last day of training to get a rest day but because of my schedule with work I mainly keep it like the above

I focus going heavy on core lifts on each body part

example Monday - Chest and Tri's - I go heavy on bench and weighted dips 5x5 style, I make this my first lift and make sure I push myself to the max

without listing each workout this is the basic principle of how I train, lets say the below is chest / tri day

chest

1) core exercise 5x5 style ( flat bench )

2) secondary core exercise 5x5 style ( incline )

3) Pump chaser, low weight high reps ( flys )

4) 3x10 of another exercise within muscle group ( decline )

triceps

1) core exercise 5x5 style ( weighted dips )

2) secondary core exercise 5x5 style ( skull crushers )

3) Pump chaser, low weight high reps ( smith machine close grip press )

4) 3x10 of another exercise within muscle group ( tri pull downs )

I workout until I feel like the muscle is pumped or has been overloaded

Every time I do weights I do *cardio* session afterwards that looks like this

45 mins strategic cardio - 15mins full incline slow pace walking - 15 mins of HIIT 30s sprint 1 min rest, repeat - 15 mins slow pace walking

*Training / Diet Schedule*

Monday - Rest

Tuesday - Morning Cardio no weights

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Rest sometimes I have it in me to do morning cardio but rare

Friday - Chest and tri's

Saturday - Back and Bi's

Sunday - Legs and Shoulders ( Carb refeed )

*Rest Day / Morning cardio day ( no carbs )*

16 -20 hours of fasting

Wake 7am

Work 8am - 5pm

Get to work black coffee

Break fast at 2pm

2nd meal around 5pm sometimes 7pm

Sleep 11pm

*Weights Day*

*
*

*
16 -20 hours of fasting *

*
*

*
Wake up and go gym Train fasted around 10am - midday*

*
*

*
Hit weights first then cardio*

*
*

*
PWO - meal 1 described as above*

*
*

*
2-3 hours later meal 2*

*
*

*
stop eating around 6 - 8pm*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
**Advice*

*
*

*
*I know I am not doing things right, I don't know if this is training whether I should add more cardio or maybe I have cut my calories too low and it has stopped my metabolism

I'm pretty comfortable fasting that way, even in the last 2 hours of my window I am not going crazy wanting food I am very much in control, strength hasn't suffered massively, I hit a 1RM on 140kg squat last week which is a personal best and that was my last set after doing 4 sets of 130kg for 5 reps.... I don't feel weak in gym I feel alert and focused

I hit cardio hard, those sprints I mentioned above are at about 80% of my max even though it hurts I still complete every session with cardio

Should I try Keto? Timed Carbs? Up my calories and try tapering down again?

I have been training for around 5 years on and off, I feel I'm at a crossroad where I can either get this stuff right and really what needs to happen in order to get where I want to... or throw the towel in and start eating what I want and train a bit sloppy

I know I have put a lot in here but I'd really appreciate some help....


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

If you can't drop bodyfat, you're eating too many calories.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Age: 26

Height: 6ft 1 185cm

Weight: 217lbs

Bf %: approx 15%

Training days with weights Calories

Train fasted break fast around 2pm with two meals

120 - 150g protein

120 - 150g carbs

50g - fats

Rest days calories including days I do morning cardio

Break fast around 2pm with 4-6 hour eating window

120 -150g protein

Less than 50g carbs

50g fats

If i was to take a guess i would say u have crash dieted leaving your body clinging on to what ever it has in order to survive ... Your calories are ridiculously low, u are doing way to much cardio. i assume ur life is a battle everyday.

I would forget about cutting ... put ur calories up to maintenance and give your body a diet break for 2-4 weeks


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Big ape said:


> Age: 26
> 
> Height: 6ft 1 185cm
> 
> ...


You know better than this 

He is simply not counting calories correctly.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> If you can't drop bodyfat, you're eating too many calories.


Tommy there is something else going on here 217lbs and 1280 calories ?? :confused1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

1180-1280 calories a day and you can't lose weight, something's off here..


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Tommy there is something else going on here 217lbs and 1280 calories ?? :confused1:


Yes, the inability to count calories correctly.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> You know better than this
> 
> He is simply not counting calories correctly.


haha he can't be because if that is really how much hes eating per day hes life must be terrible


----------



## Stef92 (Apr 16, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> If you can't drop bodyfat, you're eating too many calories.


Is this the ONLY thing it could be? I know the op's pain I feel the same way, my calories are around 1900 I go gym twice a day and it's going but very verrryyyyy slowly.. Going any lower with calories can't be too good surely? Struggling for energy as it is.. What is the lowest amount of calories that should be dropped too?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Stef92 said:


> Is this the ONLY thing it could be? I know the op's pain I feel the same way, my calories are around 1900 I go gym twice a day and it's going but very verrryyyyy slowly.. Going any lower with calories can't be too good surely? Struggling for energy as it is.. What is the lowest amount of calories that should be dropped too?


Yes, that is the only thing it could be.

Otherwise, explain world hunger and how they somehow don't manage to struggle to be emaciated.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Yes, the inability to count calories correctly.


Hi Tommy, ok cool in your eyes how should I be counting calories? I'm open to the fact I have got it wrong ...


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Big ape said:


> haha he can't be because if that is really how much hes eating per day hes life must be terrible


Hi Big ape, my life isn't that bad mate tbh, I lift heavy and still have great workouts... Just can't shift the fat


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jgew1988 said:


> Hi Tommy, ok cool in your eyes how should I be counting calories? I'm open to the fact I have got it wrong ...


Myfitnesspal

Digital weighing scale

account for every last thing that goes in your mouth, any cooking oils, any beverages, make sure you're counting any weekend binges, alcohol - etc.

It all adds up, I *promise* you - that is the problem.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Jgew1988 said:


> Hi Big ape, my life isn't that bad mate tbh, I lift heavy and still have great workouts... Just can't shift the fat


if your calories are being counted properly and your consuming that much food with that much weight lifting and cardio ... then i advise u to stop trying to loose fat get your calories back up to maintenance and think about cutting again in 2-4 weeks


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

If you are not losing weight, you are not in a calorie deficit.

If you "are eating 1300 cals and not losing weight", you are not counting calories *correctly* or have some some very bad thyroid disorder (i am very, very hesitant to say the latter).


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree with tommy hes brutal but hes correct.

"Reflex protein shake 3 scoops All in one with milk - 35g protein and 25g carbs"

okay 3 scoops of reflex whey is 60g protein and 4.8g of carbs. now lets add 500ml of milk thats another 17g of protein and 25g of carbs.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I will presume you are natural, if you are taking something, then disregard my piece of broscience.

IMO, you do not eat enough, and your are not eating the right food. Eat more, eat more fat, eat fats from animal sources. You are in starvation mode and hormones are working against you.

I'd suggest LCHF, works for me, but might not fit your diet.

I'd go with 30g carbs, 120g protein, 150g fats. Carbs from vegetables, protein and fats from animals.

But eat more.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> I will presume you are natural, if you are taking something, then disregard my piece of broscience.
> 
> IMO, you do not eat enough, and your are not eating the right food. Eat more, eat more fat, eat fats from animal sources. You are in starvation mode and hormones are working against you.
> 
> ...


You are the worst poster of this forum. Starvation Mode does not exist. Stop posting here, you've never posted anything that makes sense.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

ok so my from my understanding with macros

I should be at

P - 250g

C - 215g

F -50g

would you say that is about right?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> I will presume you are natural, if you are taking something, then disregard my piece of broscience.
> 
> IMO, you do not eat enough, and your are not eating the right food. Eat more, eat more fat, eat fats from animal sources. You are in starvation mode and hormones are working against you.
> 
> ...


I reckon he should eat really clean aswell? maybe throw some asparagus in hes reflex protein shake


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jgew1988 said:


> ok so my from my understanding with macros
> 
> I should be at
> 
> ...


1g of protein per lb of bodyweight

0.4g of fat per lb of bodyweight

rest into carbs.

This will be a decent guideline to follow; you can play around with a little more protein if you prefer, etc.

You should comfortably be losing weight at 1800-2200 calories at your bodyweight, height and activity level.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight
> 
> 0.4g of fat per lb of bodyweight
> 
> ...


^ this ... also with fasting don't focus to much on being in exact fasting hour windows will just frazzle ur brain and making it harder then it is ... just push your first meal back 4-6 hours job done


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Big ape said:


> I reckon he should eat really clean aswell? maybe throw some asparagus in hes reflex protein shake


Definitively wash the asparagus before adding them to a shake, you have no ideas how many hands were on them.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight
> 
> 0.4g of fat per lb of bodyweight
> 
> ...


Cool I'm going to do that and get back to you, would you suggest carb cycling or just keep things consistent everyday?


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Big ape said:


> ^ this ... also with fasting don't focus to much on being in exact fasting hour windows will just frazzle ur brain and making it harder then it is ... just push your first meal back 4-6 hours job done


Thanks Big Ape and Tommy, I appreciate your advice


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> Definitively wash the asparagus before adding them to a shake, you have no ideas how many hands were on them.


i would even say a prayer and maybe get a priest in to bless them ?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jgew1988 said:


> Cool I'm going to do that and get back to you, would you suggest carb cycling or just keep things consistent everyday?


For now at least keep things consistent everyday; but as an example this is what I personally do right now which has made my diet easier to adhere to.

You could technically use similar macros as my calories average 2000 weekly right now.

Monday:

190p 150c 50f - 1810 cals

Tuesday:

190p 150c 50f - 1810 cals

Wednesday:

190p 150c 50f - 1810 cals

Thursday

160p 350c 40f - 2400 cals

Friday

190p 150c 50f - 1810 cals

Saturday

190p 150c 50f - 1810 cals

Sunday

160p 450c 40f - 2800 cals


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> For now at least keep things consistent everyday; but as an example this is what I personally do right now which has made my diet easier to adhere to.
> 
> You could technically use similar macros as my calories average 2000 weekly right now.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, this is a starting out maintenance macro guideline?

Would it be wise for me cut out the cardio for a while use these macros then hit it cardio again ....?

I'm going to go back to 16 / 8 fast windows or am I just complicating it...?


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

sucks massive donkey D knowing I have been so off with things.... fml


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jgew1988 said:


> Just to clarify, this is a starting out maintenance macro guideline?
> 
> Would it be wise for me cut out the cardio for a while use these macros then hit it cardio again ....?
> 
> I'm going to go back to 16 / 8 fast windows or am I just complicating it...?


Those macros should be fine for you (previous guideline I gave you).

Calories is the determine factor of weight loss at the eend of the day, you jusst need to ensure sufficient protein for muscle loss, and sufficient fat for hormone regulation etc. (Which is what the guidelines give you) the rest is down to personal preference.

Fasting with the 16/8 window is fine if you think you'll adhere to your diet easier, I used to do Intermittent Fasting on my first cut and it got rid of all of my hunger; but I choose not to do it now. It won't make a direct difference for fat loss though, only if it stops you over eating, ofcourse.

If you're going to continue with cardio, for a prolonged period of time, just keep the cardio in there. That way you are consistent and can adjust calories when needed.

Weigh yourself but don't fret over it. Fitbit Official Site for Activity Trackers & More and TrendWeight is two places you can track your weight (daily). You enter it in fitbit and it displays on a graph at trendweight and shows you what weight loss/gain you are having - this gives you peace of mind. If you don't want to weigh daily - just weigh once every 1-2 weeks on the same day in the mornings after using the bathroom and hopefully within a few weeks you'll notice a downward trend.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

TBWFC said:


> I agree with tommy hes brutal but hes correct.
> 
> "Reflex protein shake 3 scoops All in one with milk - 35g protein and 25g carbs"
> 
> okay 3 scoops of reflex whey is 60g protein and 4.8g of carbs. now lets add 500ml of milk thats another 17g of protein and 25g of carbs.


relfex one stop my mistake


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol okay that makes more sense but still you didn't include the milk values for protein carbs and even fat but here goes.

Protein: 37 g

Carbohydrate: 26 g

fat: 2.5g

Include the milk your looking at:

protein: 54g

carbs: 51g

fat: 7.5g

This is with 500ml of milk. Which is just a guess.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

TBWFC said:


> Lol okay that makes more sense but still you didn't include the milk values for protein carbs and even fat but here goes.
> 
> Protein: 37 g
> 
> ...


Cool I need to go back to basics, thought I graduated from the class of newbs but I'm getting held back a year...


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm back 6 months later and need your help again

I'm calculating my calories and keeping everything as simple as possible, I have toned up a little and lost 7 pounds. Over the last 2 months or so I cannot seem to shift anymore weight

Age- 26

Weight - 15st

Height 185cm

Two phases you should know about, after doing what was suggest above and having 2 months of working with the calculations outlined, trying slight tweaks etc... I was working at what was suggested and not loosing any weight, wasn't doing any cardio. Training after work, not seeing many results and wanted to up the ante again.

Started waking up before work getting in gym at 6.30am, training for 45mins on weights mostly compound movements, some high reps, playing around with rep range and then HIIT cardio sprints. 30s sprints then 1 min rest for 15 mins.

4-5 times a week doing the above

Started off on same calories that were suggested previously, slightly higher though 2000kcal - 2200kcal

After 3 weeks of that not much movement I tried another approach, more extreme just to see what would happen. I feel throughout this process I have trained hard but nowhere near in the position where I can difinetively say I cut on this amount of kcal or I bulk on this amount

Upped the eating 3000 calories on training days, no carbs on rest days. 40/40/20 split. To be honest I haven't been adding any fats into the mix here, just what I get naturally off meat, easily hitting 60g of fats without eating anything like peanut butter

Training 4-5 times a week.

It's been another 3 weeks at this other stage and I haven't lost anymore, the scales blinked to 14st 10lbs but no lower, then went back up. For the amount I'm training and cardio I'm doing, I must be doing something wrong

I'm open to that, I want to get it right and burn the last of this fat off, I deserve it and haven't come this far to get demotivated or stuck again. I want to further my understanding.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Jgew1988 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm back 6 months later and need your help again
> 
> ...


What is your diet split up into per day

Calories xxGrams

Protein xxGrams - Fat xxGrams - Carbs xxGrams


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Jgew1988 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm back 6 months later and need your help again
> 
> ...


If you're trying to lose weight why did you boost cals to 3k?

Also - out of interest - the scales say you aren't losing weight but what about the mirror? Do you look leaner?


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Training days currently

I have the exact measurements in FitnessPal, sorry phone dead at the moment

3000kcal

295 C

295 P

65 F ( I think )

To answer RexEverything - I am trying to loose weight but to be honest I'm in a place where I don't know exactly what happens at different calorie points. Not loosing anymore weight at 2k so I thought I would try 3K .... I understand how that is backwards thinking more so an experiment...

I'm happy to drop it but maybe 2k was too low... When I started this post I was on like 1800kcal doing crazy fasting and cardio routines and not getting a lot.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

I look a LITTLE leaner but honestly I don't feel it's justified for how hard I been going, some days I think, actually am I any leaner?

cue the violins... lol


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking like this currently

View attachment photo (34).JPG


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Drop your carbs to 100 grams per day and i guarantee you will lose weight.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Colin, Thanks, are you saying drop it 100g on Monday then 200g the next training day?

Do you agree that no carbs on resting days is the right way to go?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote said:


> 250g of 1 of the following - sweet potato, wholemeal bread, brown rice - 75g Carb


I don't know if your understanding of macros/calorie counting has improved, but it's thing's like the above quote that makes me thing you hadn't quite grasped it before.

the approx nutritional values for 250g of the three would be

Rice (dry weight): 883 cals (185c, 7f, 17p)
Sweet pot: 214 cals (51c, 0f, 4p)
Bread: 580 cals (92c, 7f, 31p)

Now I don't think for a moment you were eating 250g of bread, but you can see how vague it all is.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

im the same, can go from 93KG to 85Kg steadily and consistently showing more definition every week. Then when im at 85kg im usually around 10-12% bf. Once im here no matter what i do i cant loose anymore BF. Ive tried everything Clen, T3, IF, CKD, Crash diet, 1000Cal/day and stupid amounts of cardio. If i loose weight below this point its basically all muscle and my actual BF% stays the same. In 4 years of trying a few times each year i just cant get past this point


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Mark, yeah I accept I didn't know what I was on about THEN. Now I do... that was over 6 months ago I use MyFitness Pal to calculate everything I eat now.

I wanted to come back to this thread because it had my previous journey on and also to remind myself of what I was doing months ago


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

LRB I feel your pain bro! Hopefully we can find some wisdom and get to where we trying to go!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Jgew1988 said:


> Hi Colin, Thanks, are you saying drop it 100g on Monday then 200g the next training day?
> 
> Do you agree that no carbs on resting days is the right way to go?


No drop it to 100 every day and take your carbs around your workout, IF your goal is to lose body fat.

Yes you can drop to no carbs on non training days if you want to speed it up.

Reason I'm saying this is because you'll keep coming back here time after time asking for more advice and not getting anywhere.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, great. Thanks Colin, do you approve this?

Should I revert to 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight again?

Carbs hit 100g on training days, go no carbs on rest days

Fat, what are your suggestions on this 50g everyday?

Thanks


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Jgew1988 said:


> Ok, great. Thanks Colin, do you approve this?
> 
> Should I revert to 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight again?
> 
> ...


Go with 250P 40C 85F

Take carbs after Workout, 0 carbs if you choose on non training days.

This is very basic, but I'm going to be blunt start tomorrow, stick to it and stop talking about it now, because it will work based on your inaccuracies in your other posts.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Colin progress to follow!


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

For my understanding though, If I'm currently eating 3000 kcal and on the training regime I'm on and not shifting any weight... would that suggest 3000kcal is around my maintenance?

1950Kcal as suggested seems a big deficit from that .... no?

Thoughts?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Jgew1988 said:


> For my understanding though, If I'm currently eating 3000 kcal and on the training regime I'm on and not shifting any weight... would that suggest 3000kcal is around my maintenance?
> 
> 1950Kcal as suggested seems a big deficit from that .... no?
> 
> Thoughts?


Maintenance vary's from person to person.

If weigh loss is too quick up fats, too slow lower fats.

Just stick to it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Colin said:


> Drop your carbs to 100 grams per day and i guarantee you will lose weight.


An 800 kcal drop, bit extreme don't you think?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> An 800 kcal drop, bit extreme don't you think?


To be honest it is usually i'd allow 500kcal , but 800kcal for his purposes should be fine.

But is just the fact that he seems to be getting his numbers all wrong i.e saying hes taking 2000kcals one day 3000 the next and dropping his carbs/ calories to that low will lose him weight near guaranteed.


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Reason I decided to go up to 3000kcal was to see what would happen...

Been at 2000 mark for a few months trying fasting, carb cycling, HIIT cardio and not a lot happened

Was more a experiement to see if I loose weight at that amount or gained.... and I maintained no changes after 3 weeks of 4/5 sessions a week all with HIIT fasted cardio.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jgew1988 said:


> Reason I decided to go up to 3000kcal was to see what would happen...
> 
> Been at 2000 mark for a few months trying fasting, carb cycling, HIIT cardio and not a lot happened
> 
> Was more a experiement to see if I loose weight at that amount or gained.... and I maintained no changes after 3 weeks of 4/5 sessions a week all with HIIT fasted cardio.


You sound like you experiment a lot. You do realise you have to be consistently in a calorie deficit to lose weight, nothing fancy.

If weight loss stalls you need to either 1) reduce kcals, 2) increase activity, 3) both. That is it. That is how I get in to contest shape. You are no different.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> You sound like you experiment a lot. You do realise you have to be consistently in a calorie deficit to lose weight, nothing fancy.
> 
> If weight loss stalls you need to either 1) reduce kcals, 2) increase activity, 3) both. That is it. That is how I get in to contest shape. You are no different.


Some people like to over complicate things eh


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Some people like to over complicate things eh


Does my head in lol


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not over complicating it, I was in a calorific deficit and it wasn't working so I tried to go lower and that didn't work, kind of got stuck so for last 3 weeks i just tried to eat clean at higher calories to see what happened....

Was not over complicating things, just trying something to see what results

Thanks for advice though


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

just bulk up and worrying about cutting next year.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jgew1988 said:


> I'm not over complicating it, I was in a calorific deficit and it wasn't working so I tried to go lower and that didn't work, kind of got stuck so for last 3 weeks i just tried to eat clean at higher calories to see what happened....
> 
> Was not over complicating things, just trying something to see what results
> 
> Thanks for advice though


I put weight on when i am eating too many cals... i know i'm doing it, after years of trying to lose weight i know how much and what i should be eating..... just an extra spoon of olive oil can take you over for the day and that all adds up over the week.

My maintenance cals are 1700 per day which is not a lot at all, but that is coz i sit on my arse all day behind a desk at work.... i cant consistently eat at 1700 per day and be happy so i have bought a spinning bike to up my cardio and burn more calories per day.

i hate the saying but... eat "clean" foods and eat under maintenance (add cardio, if needed) and you will lose weight!

I now know it is very hard work and a lot of guys on here make it look easy, but remember a lot of the time you only see the results and not the dedication and hard work they all put in to get there.

Stick at it and you will get there!


----------



## Jgew1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Colin said:


> Go with 250P 40C 85F
> 
> Take carbs after Workout, 0 carbs if you choose on non training days.
> 
> This is very basic, but I'm going to be blunt start tomorrow, stick to it and stop talking about it now, because it will work based on your inaccuracies in your other posts.


 Just wanted to say thank you bro, hit 14 st and feeling leaner and cleaner, going to try get my bf% lower until I fully lean out then bulk again when I see fit

Big thanks bro this got me a lot further with my understanding and goals


----------

